# scroll saw foot pedal-nvr switch



## nosmas59 (1 Apr 2010)

i bought this extension lead with a foot pedal which i am going to use on my scheppach deco 402 but to make it work i need to change the nvr switch to an ordinary on-off switch so when i change the blade or rethread the blade through a job i can switch the saw off by means of the foot switch and the on-off switch for safety then when done flick switch to on and step on footswitch
as anybody out there done this as there are 4 wires coming to the nvr switch from the mains there is a blue,brown, connected to the switch and an earth that goes up in to the machine somewere and then there is a white, coming from what must be the variable control switch and a black from somewere in the machine coming in to the switch what combination of wires go where to connect an on-off switch?


----------



## gasmansteve (1 Apr 2010)

Hi Nosmas
I would say its maybe a good idea converting the switch on the Scheppach if it was a few years old (and you were competent to do it!) but doing so you would kiss any warranty goodbye. It would be sods law (at least in my experience) that the day you convert the switch the motor and/or bearings would pack in  . I would leave well alone for now.
Regards
Steve


----------



## WoodAddict (1 Apr 2010)

The standard is - 

Brown = Live feed
Blue = Neutral feed
White = Live out from switch
Black = Neutral out from switch

Hope this helps.
Paul


----------

